# Sweet Home Alabama



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

IMO one of the best songs. Never understood these lyrics : 

Now Muscle Shoals has got the Swampers
and they ve been known to pick a song or two.
Lord, they get me off so much,
they pick me up when I'm feeling blue, now how about you.

Until now.

Muscle Shoals was a recording studio in Alabama. Just got an email from a friend with this link:

http://www.realdetroitweekly.com/printer_547.shtml

Learn something everyday :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

....thanks to mainstream/terrestrial radio (and NOT the quality of the song), that is one of many songs that i would be oh so happy to never have to hear again.



hey, nice to see you and karen last week! we gotta get together and do a dinner one day.

-dh


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ....thanks to mainstream/terrestrial radio (and NOT the quality of the song), that is one of many songs that i would be oh so happy to never have to hear again.




LOL Unquestionably overplayed 



david henman said:


> hey, nice to see you and karen last week! we gotta get together and do a dinner one day.
> 
> -dh


We had a great time and it was nice to see everyone again. We'll definitely take you up on that.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Beatles said:


> Muscle Shoals was a recording studio in Alabama. Just got an email from a friend with this link:
> 
> http://www.realdetroitweekly.com/printer_547.shtml
> 
> Learn something everyday :smile:


Yup, and The Swampers were the studio house band. For some odd reason, I knew that already. Maybe from having to sing that song about 1000 times :zzz:

I love all the Skynard from that era though, it's no wonder kids are catching onto it again now.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Catchty tune, but I dig Free Bird more.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Catchty tune, but I dig Free Bird more.


Did you know that if you try to play FreeBird on a Nash guitar it will melt down and mutate into an eight track player?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

We do Tuesday's Gone and Call Me The Breeze........but we refuse to do SHA....good tune but way overplayed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet Home Alabama? Never heard of it. Is it one of those new rock songs?

(My brain hurts.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think you have to be from the American South to really understand it. It's retort to Neil Young's song 'Alabama' (Have I got the title right???) criticizing all the bigotry in the south. Personally, I agree with Neil.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I think you have to be from the American South to really understand it. It's retort to Neil Young's song 'Alabama' (Have I got the title right???) criticizing all the vile bigotry in the south. Personally, I agree with Neil.


Perhaps that explains why it is always the really drunk ******** that request this song so often....:sport-smiley-002::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought it was in response to "Southern Man".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, suppressing the memory doesn't work. 

I like SHA but it's so overplayed that my eyes glaze over just thinking about it. For guitarists though, it can be a real wankfest and I have preferred to trade solos with the piano player whenever possible. It's a staple of the local open mics, and another reason for avoiding them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> I thought it was in response to "Southern Man".


You're right. Premature senility. I just couldn't remember the title.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Muscle Shoals was indeed a well respected studio and the Swampers were also known as the Muscle Shoals Rythym Section.

Sweet Home is a great song and yes it has been overplayed, however it has been played poorly more often than not, and WAY too frequently without piano IMO.

I wouldn't mind hearing a band take the time to play it well.

There are some very tasty guitar and piano solos in the song.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

"Unquestionably overplayed"
If I ever hear it again, the original, or another lame cover, it'll be too soon


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

It's certainly not one of my favorites. Let me just leave it at that. I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I love this song.. Whenever I hear it, it just gets me going


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*"Stop... you're both right"*



Robert1950 said:


> I think you have to be from the American South to really understand it. It's retort to Neil Young's song 'Alabama' (Have I got the title right???) criticizing all the bigotry in the south. Personally, I agree with Neil.


neil wrote two "critical" south songs about that time...Alabama and Southern Man...SHA references both.


----------

